

Microsoft Surface chief: ‘Multiple aspect ratios and sizes’ are in the works - Edvik
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/microsoft-surface-chief-promises-multiple-aspect-ratios-sizes/

======
Edvik
This seems like a mistake... it's hard to build a brand around a huge amount
of products with only marginal differences. Yes there are advantages of one
aspect over another, but having to choose which aspect to spend $500 on could
be an infuriating choice to make.

